# Need Advise on tail Docking length



## peterm (Jul 18, 2011)

We are about to dock our puppies tail using an Elastrator. Most places recommend to cut of 1 third of the tail and leave 2 thirds but when we look at the puppies tails looks like the they would still be too big. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

response deleted


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the AKC standard is 1/3 2V in conformation - have no clue where this came from - PIKE my first docked V - I still miss the LONG TAILS of the 3 V's V4 him !!!!!!!!just a matter of choice - 1 I would never make unless it became a health issue !!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My advise for what it's worth.......

If your not sure/competent of the procedure use your vet.

Too risky if you don't know what your doing.

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only seen it done by a vet, or have a good mentor come over and do it for you while explaining the hows and whys.
I would rather a vet do tail docking, and dewclaw removal. Don't want to pinch pennies on something that will effect the rest of the pups life.
I would never use a Elastrator, but they are your pups, not mine.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The Elastrator works by cutting off the blood supply so that the end of the tail dies and falls off. Typically used for castration, but there are no bones in the scrotum and strangulation can be total. It's much different in the tail. 

This seems like there is a lot of risk involved - say the device is not attached properly so that some circulation remains, gangrene develops and it spreads back.

I presume that your choice of the Elastrator is financially based - that it's much cheaper that surgery. But you've probably already spent a considerable amount to have the litter, don't let the relatively minor cost of tail surgery unduly influence you and risk your investment.

You've gotten lots of advice without answering your question, but to me the question of whether or not to use an Elastrator is much more important than what tail length.

Bob


----------



## peterm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. The original question was regarding the length of the tail not the method.
How can some of you assume we have no experience?... The only reason I asked is because it looked longer than expected specially after having Boxters and other dogs with short (docked) tails. The band process if done correctly is a lot easier on the pup. The breeder that sold my dog does all her Vizslas with bands and never had a problem.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

My reasoning behind my answer to your question is.....

If you have to ask because your not sure, then you've got limited experience with this procedure.

If my train of thought is correct then you run a risk of getting it wrong.

Ask questions by all means, how else would you learn?
But the questions should have been asked long before this short time/window!

Help from a reputable breeder/mentor/vet would be the way I would have approached this from the start.

There is no substitute for knowledge and gaining some hands on experience prior to your litter arriving from others would be the way to go I would have thought.

Good luck with your litter.

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

peter 1 more ? is the liter going 2v registered with the AKC - when I went looking 4 PIKE - the only breeders that made the SHORT list - were proud of the vet they used and gave the name out so a potential buyer could also check them out - all part of finding a well bred V - it is never cheap 4 a breeder 2 do it right - Hob gave the best advice - search this forum - AKC - etc - what R you doing about dew claws - like he said - time is running out - you only have 1 chance 2 do it RIGHT !!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...
> You've gotten lots of advice without answering your question, but to me the question of whether or not to use an Elastrator is much more important than what tail length.


I'm afraid that my first reply was based upon ignorance - my apologies. A web search shows "banding" to be a relatively common procedure for docking, with risks (and pain) comparable to surgery. That said, I would still collaborate with someone who has experience with it.

As to your actual question of length: I would definitely not make them shorter than the standard specifies. People (buyers) expect tails to be a certain length. Undocked is the only non-standard length that I would consider.

Bob


----------



## peterm (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Again, the only reason I asked was for reinforcement on the length. I know the breed standard but it looked too long for me. Maybe because of the pups's size.
Anyway, it's all done and so are the dewclaws. From my experience banding doesn't hurt. We put it on the pups right after they ate and they didn't even move. 5 Days later the tails were hanging by a thread and, again, they didn't seem to be bothered at all. 
If you have it done "right" at the vet, they wont numb the area and just cut and suture without any anesthesia. Definitely clean and safe but more stressful on the pups.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm glad it went well for you and the litter this time.

Keep us up to date on the pups new home's and owners.

Hobbsy


----------

